# why should you take folic acid with a meal?



## ericacaca

Good evening ladies... hope you're all doing well

I was just wondering... why should you take folic acid with a meal? Sometimes I forget to take it with my meal... can I take it afterwards when I remember? 

Does anyone know why? Its one of those questions thats been bugging me! haha! 

Thanks

Erica xxx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Probably so you digest it better, along with food, or some pills can irritate the stomach lining and make you feel rotten or even cause stomach ulcers (mostly just things like ibuprofen though). I wouldn't worry tooo much as women who can't stomach anything else still take theirs, but it's a good idea to try and have it with a meal as often as possible :)


----------



## ericacaca

Thanks for that Tigerlily. Silly question I know, but I kind of knew the answer really - just needed someone else to tell me too! Baby brain! haha xxx


----------



## Leopard

It's the same with any type of vitamin supplements. It's so it is absorbed into your bloodstream easier.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I never took mine with a meal! I just used to take it before bed!x


----------



## Lilmiss1

You don't have to take folic acid with/ after a meal. You can take it at anytime. The most important thing with folic acid is remembering to take one a day! If you do Forget to take one at your usual time, just take it when you remember.


----------

